# Frage - Was enthalten Heatpipes?



## Farmboy (7. März 2010)

Hi!

Hab mal ne Frage und bin gespannt ob wer ne Anwort drauf hat:

Was enthalten Heatpipes? Oder sind sie einfach nur hohl?
Als ich heute eine (rein aus Interesse ) aufgesägt hab um mal nachzuschauen war ich recht enttäuscht dass auf den ersten Blick nix drin war - allerdings ist mir dann am Rand ein kupfernes Pulver aufgefallen.

Also wie siehts aus - was ist da so drin?


----------



## Grilgan (7. März 2010)

Hier mal ein Video von PCGH in Gefahr:
YouTube - PCGH in Gefahr - Heatpipe aufsaegen

Hier wird genau das nachgeguckt. Meistens ist eine Flüssigkeit in den Heatpipes (im Video!).


----------



## Farmboy (7. März 2010)

danke!

und was für ne flüssigkeit ist das? Wohl kein banales wasser oder?


----------



## NCphalon (7. März 2010)

Irgendeine Spezialflüssigkeit mit nem niedrigen Siedepunkt, die is auchnet unbedingt gesund^^


----------



## Burkuntu (7. März 2010)

Im Wikipedia gibt's ein Diagramm mit möglichen Stoffen und natürlich das Funktionsprinzip


----------



## Ini (7. März 2010)

Burkuntu schrieb:


> Im Wikipedia gibt's ein Diagramm mit möglichen Stoffen und natürlich das Funktionsprinzip



Das habe ich mir auch gerade angeschaut.  
Eigentlich ein recht interessantes Thema.


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (7. März 2010)

also in meinen accerelo s1 war nix drin .. da is auch nix rausgeflossen als ich den pc angemacht hab, und bis heute hat da auch noch nix gemuffelt

also vllt is nur bei den "teuren" heatpipes was drin ..

ach sieh an, bei youtube hat das ja auch einer geschrieben


----------



## Burkuntu (7. März 2010)

Dann waren die Heatpipes nur gefaked oder hatten ein Mikroleck 
Das Kupferrohr an sich leitet vermutlich auch schon genug Wärme ab


----------



## L.B. (7. März 2010)

Heatpipes enthalten immer irgendein Kühlmittel, welches einen sehr niedrigen Siedepunkt hat (wahrscheinlich bei Raumtemperatur schon gasförmig). Außerdem ist innen ein Material drin, das eine sehr große Oberfläche hat (Drahtgeflecht, etc.), welches durch den Kappilareffekt dafür sorgt, dass das Kühlmittel zurückfließen kann.


----------



## Burkuntu (7. März 2010)

... aber nur, wenn der Hinterhof-Hersteller keinen Schmu getrieben hat


----------



## cid-baba (7. März 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Heatpipes enthalten immer irgendein Kühlmittel, welches einen sehr niedrigen Siedepunkt hat ...



in cpu-kühlern ist das schlicht wasser. das hat bei entspreched niedrigem druck auch einen sehr niedrigen siedepunkt. und die dinger mit unterdruck zu produzieren dürfte sehr viel einfacher und damit billiger sein, als irgendwelche giftigen spezialflüssigkeiten, die dann auch aufwendig entsorgt werden müssten...


----------



## Farmboy (9. März 2010)

Hast wahrscheinlich recht!

Aber interessantes Thema! Hat mich schon immer mal interessiert!


----------

